# Puerto Rico De Gran Canaria - Need advise please...



## j-leist (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello,

I am a freelance web developer looking to pursue my dream of moving to Gran Canaria by easter time. I wanted to ask for some advise from you guys.

Firstly, I will be looking at a private rental, I don't particularly like the idea of paying an extra months rent in estate agent fees so will be looking private, are there any English resources to find these or is it a case of getting in resort and asking around amongst other UK expats?

Secondly, will I need an NIE number straight away to rent a place? I am planning to book accommodation in a hotel for 1 week only so time will be limited and will need to find somewhere to rent quickly, having to get an NIE number will slow the process down.

I look forward to seeing your replies and many thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello,

If you are looking in the resorts, then the agencies down there are multi-lingual. Try an agency called Cardenas to start with. They have a Puerto Rico office. 

If you don't want to pay fees then or want to rent outside the resorts, there is little English. You have to look on local sites like Idealista.com and Fotocasa.com.

The other option is to rent a cheap apartment rather than a hotel and spend a bit of time asking around. There are plenty of people down there with rental properties. Ask in the big British bars to start with.

The local English paper is The Canary News. It might have rentals advertised. 

Technically youneed a NIE and agencies will ask for it. Informally you may be able to start renting and then get it.


----------



## j-leist (Jul 1, 2013)

AlexBramwell said:


> Hello,
> 
> If you are looking in the resorts, then the agencies down there are multi-lingual. Try an agency called Cardenas to start with. They have a Puerto Rico office.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for your advice - that's most helpful - I'm looking forward to jumping on that plane now! - thanks again, all the best.


----------

